# grooming



## di dunlap (Mar 20, 2007)

I would like to find pictures of cockerspaniels so i could chose a style my little cocker is about 9 mo. old and i love her wild hair but people say i should have her groom.she is very well behaved and i give her a bath every month plus she gets brushed almost everyday she seems to like it,when i get her brush and say lets get pretty she sits for me.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

to tell u the truth a cocker trim is a cocker trim unless u have her shaved off which i wouldnt personaly do esp as she sounds like a dream to groom.

right most cocker coats r hand stripped u will have to ask the groomer if they do it not all will this is where the old dead coat is pulled out they go all fluffy when this needs doing its harder to see on a puppy coat as they r all fluff but if u lighty pluck the hair and it comes out easy it sholdnt hurt her at all if it dose its not ready yet , so her head top of ears neck and all down her back should be stripped if this is done when she is an adult this wont need to be done as much and she will keep looking nicer for longer which is good, then she will be bathed then dryed she should lay nice and flat after all the rubbish is stripped a way then her feet will be trimmed and thinned to make them look like little neat round cat feet and all of her feathering with be triimed in to shape follwing the lay of the coat she will look fab  if u hand strip her coat will keep a butiful glossy healthy shine to it where as if it was shaved after a few time it will go dull and lifeless in most cases and also the coat will turn wooly and they will look a mess in 6 weeks unlike the hand stripping 

if u hav her clipped on the back they can shave her all off or shave where she would be tripped and then have her feathering trimmed up 

but handstripping is the way to go it really is 

its up to u then how short u have her feathering really most pets have it about 2 or so inches long but its really up to u 

i hope this has helped a little im a bit tired so i hope it makes some sence


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have read most groomers do not hand strip and if you find one that does it is very expensive. Is that true?


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

if u find a good groomer like me then its the same price  but a lot dont do it as it takes a lot out of ur arms and hand joints it really aches ur arm but the finished afect is so much better and usally when they are adults they dont need it any more and just have ears feet and feathering trimmed  i did 2 butiful girls yesterday who were done as pups and dont need stripping anymore


----------



## allick06 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm a pet grooming salon manager and in my opinion you need to keep your dogs hair whatever way you like it, What other people like is irrelevant!


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

I charge more for handstripping.......why? Because it can be hard work - I can cli a coat in 10 minutes handstripping the back of a cocker will take at least twice that - maybe more. I have to charge for my time - Im not hugely exspensive compared to some but I do charge more for handstripping than clipping because I cant afford to work for nothing.


----------



## ashes (Apr 15, 2007)

our grooming shop doesnt hand strip but i know there's a man near by who does and has a dog like a schnauzer of bussels griffon come in 2 or 3 times to get one session done and charges like 400 for it. he's technically a show groomer so i think maybe that might add to the price but could you imagine paying that much?!


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

that is a lot. prices will depend on how often the dog is groomed - a coat thats blown and is only done twice a year well its a lot of work so its going to be more. If the same breed say came in every four weeks to keep the coat rolling it would be much less.


----------

